# hello from Central Illinois



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm from Montgomery county. Hi.


----------



## wendyIL (May 14, 2009)

*where in Central IL?*

Brenda - - where are you in relation to the nearest city? I'm 30 miles south of Peoria.

w


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

I am from central Illinois too! I am about 20 miles or so from you in Mason County.

Welcome to your new addiction!

Brenda


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in Litchfield. Your a ways from me.


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome. Shelby County here.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> Location: Lakewood, Illinois


Welcome to the habbit (hobby) and thank you for not beeing ashamed of where you are from 



> Location: Illinois


 :lookout:

It helps a lot if folks would bee more detailed as to where they are located so then they ask a question the weather & other conditions can bee considered (ie Metropolis Il. or Rockford Il.) thats a long road


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, I have tried to find the place to change my location, and haven't found it yet. Seems you can edit everything except your location.

Not ashamed. Just cautious.


----------



## wendyIL (May 14, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Not ashamed. Just cautious.


I hear ya - - there are 2 wendy's in my town that I know of - I suspect only one with bees. It would be one thing if it were just me, but with family attached you can't be too careful.


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

*Better Safe Than Sorry....*

Yes and there are two Brenda's on here from Illinois! 

I try to keep my location hush, as there are too many thieves and weirdos! :no:

Brenda


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Somebody changed my location. It works for me.  thanks


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Well, I have tried to find the place to change my location, and haven't found it yet. Seems you can edit everything except your location.
> 
> Not ashamed. Just cautious.


 
:banana::banana::lookout:


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

TY, honeyman.


----------



## katmike (Apr 29, 2005)

Born/raised/lived/work in McLean county my first 43 years, now live in Dewitt county where I now have the space to keep bees. Once the kids are gone, I hope to get even more involved w/ beekeeping. Went to Olympia HS (class '75) which encompasses some of Tazewell county(?)

Yes, this is a true addiction... I think I got hooked the moment I installed my 1st package.

Welcome.


----------

